# Boylston Academy - Start Date 2/28/05



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

Anybody starting Boylston on 2/28 ?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Good luck to the Bolyston 14th MPOC. Any question drop me a PM


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Isn't Boylston running now? Any idea when it ends?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Boylston 13th MPOC ends 03/11/05 (can't wait either).
The 14th and 13th will over lap a few weeks


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

FWIW I heard last week from an instructor that it's only half-full so far and has likely been pushed back at least two weeks.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

I've applied to Boylston as a self-sponsor....doubt I'll get in though, considering this is the 5th academy I've applied to since august, and so far I haven't gotten into one....


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I do believe Taunton is sending three or four to the next Boylston academy. Long hike.........


----------



## 45MC (Jan 7, 2005)

Ther are two Going from Westford, Yahoo more seniority


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

EchoUnit";p="54245 said:


> I've applied to Boylston as a self-sponsor....doubt I'll get in though, considering this is the 5th academy I've applied to since august, and so far I haven't gotten into one....


I'm curious, did you apply to the last recruit academy in Agawam? They were put on float status, you would think at that point they would take in some self-sponsors. Who knows, but right before the last Boylston recruit class started one of the DT guys mentioned how this was going to be the first academy in a while that was filled with experienced part timers or something to that effect. Would lead me to believe that they usually have a few self sponsors attend.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes, I did apply to the last Agawam class. I've been a special officer for the past 3 years and still can't get in..


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Has the start date for this academy been changed? If so, to when?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We got four going to Boylston, still waiting for the date.I did hear that the list is out on who is attending this class.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

2/28/05 is still the TENTATIVE start date. But when you are dealing with the state anything can happen.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm going to the Boylston orientation on the 8th...anyone goin?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i get discouraged when i see stuff like this, good luck to anyone going.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

EOD why discouraged? I'm on the "waiting list" for boylston, but they want me to attend the orientation. so im not even in yet.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Where is the attendees list kept?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The list is kept in the bottom of a Dunkin Dounut box. The list has a few coffee stains on it, but still legible. The problem is, no one knows where the box is right now. But if you call Lynda at MPTC or Boylston they can let you know if you have been accepted or not. The best bet is to check with your department. don't forget to ask about the dounut box.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

FYI for those waiting for Boylston...I got a call from Howard Lebowitz today on behalf of Linda Kearns. The three candidates we had slated for the academy have been removed from the list. They are only taking people with F.T. appointments. No part-timers, and the jury is out whether or not part-timers will be permitted to full-time academies in the future. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...I'll keep the board posted if there are any new developments.

A bit of advice for those of you trying to break in...HEAD SOUTH. Until the over-abundance of academy graduates without jobs dries up, it is highly doubtful that a non-civil service town will pick you up. As far a civil service goes, don't hold your breath, scoring a 100% doesn't even guarantee you a job. 

Years ago, you needed to be hired by a department full-time to go to the F.T. academy. The MCJTC was trying to do a good thing by letting P.T. officers get sponsored to attend the academy, but I think the good gesture back-fired. Now there are tons of people out there with the academy and no job. This prohibits local chiefs from hiring who they want if they don't have the academy. Selectmen do not want to appoint someone they have to pay for six months in the academy when there are trained people available to start working tomorrow. For what its worth, don't give up. Head south while you're young and single. Get an academy and some experience, enjoy the beach for a couple of years, then head back home if MA is really where you want to be

But once again...what do I know ? 8)


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well Chief, good points. However, I do believe Taunton is the only community in the state that will hire non-academy folks. They have people on their list(s) that are academy trained, ready to go, but alas would prefer to send folks to the academy; in Boylston no less. That's the other side of this civil service, mickey mouse coin that I will never understand. :roll:


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey chief801,

I take it that your 3 candidates for Boylston were self sponsored???? What dept.??


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Town of Harvard


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good advice Chief....It seems that the the pool of guys that were hired w/Vietnam War Vet Preference are in the last stages of retiring. The L/E jobs available will be less and less. Most of the guys/gals on my Dept. are right around 35 w/ 10 yrs on the job. Our Dept. is C/S w/26 Officers. I think the optimum time to get hired was in the late 90s with all that COPSFAST money floating around....(back when I was taking the test and getting in the 80s!!!!) I got lucky-combination of a 98 and a few retirements. Our current fleet of P/Is will be PT for YEARS!!!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Or-you could go to NAS South Weymouth Academy. Ask J809 about Chief Majonsky's workout regimen! :shock:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

How was orientation on Tuesday? How many are in this class? Is it still starting on time?


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

There are jobs out there, even in good old Massachusetts. Don't get discouraged. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

WHAT SHOULD WE EXPECT THE FIRST DAY... HOW IS THE ACADEMY OVERALL..


Mortal knight";p="53901 said:


> Good luck to the Bolyston 14th MPOC. Any question drop me a PM


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lopez - did you go to orientation - they usually cover all that stuff there.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Is this class starting on time or what :?:


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Not to sound like a wiseass...I did say this before...I am friends with one of the Boylston instructors and he told me definitively a couple weeks ago that the starting date has been pushed back. How far? I do not know.


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

0700 - Monday February 28.

Let the games begin.

In Concrete.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

alopez1979";p="56627 said:


> WHAT SHOULD WE EXPECT THE FIRST DAY... HOW IS THE ACADEMY OVERALL..
> 
> 
> Mortal knight";p="53901 said:
> ...


You should expect coffee and donuts and a warm welcome from the staff instructors. 

In all seriousness, its a police academy...your going to get your balls busted. Day 1 = Fun and excitement now matter what academy you attend. Good luck.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

frapmpd24";p="57017 said:


> You should expect coffee and donuts and a warm welcome from the staff instructors.


They forgot the coffe and donuts on my first day. But plenty of ball busting for everyone! The instructors were so friendly and helpful. They were willing to have the whole class repeat any thing they did wrong, again, and again, and again, and again, and again........

If you are looking for any real good advice, just make sure you are squared away, label everyting and keep your eyes and ears alert. And bring enough donuts for everyone.


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

What departments are you guys from that are starting on the 28th ?


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Get a good night's sleep the night before, wake up on academy day and down a dozen Red Bulls, puke it up and do it again.

But seriously, label everything...... the contents of your toiletry bag, the contents of your laeral CPR kit, your tie clips, everything. Most important, make sure you know where everything is in your black bag. And shine those damn boots......... the LT likes nothing more than a nice shiney pair of Chocorans.

Hoorah


----------



## Jared (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey,I didn't get to the orientation because of some tight scheduling , but Ihave the list of people that signed up there and it numbers 42 as of the orientation day... This is my first academy and i'm sure it will be fun... :shock: :shock: Riiight.. BTW I am Sponsored by Leominster, along with 4 other Men...

*S.O. Phillips - Leominster*


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats Jared! Make sure you find Chris V on day one and let him know you are from Leominster................................ :twisted:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

BlackOps";p="57143 said:


> Congrats Jared! Make sure you find Chris V on day one and let him know you are from Leominster................................ :twisted:


Oh jeez, don't do that, it will bring back unhappy recent memories. :lol:


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

Are you guys spnsored by Leominster or do you have jobs there. And you better not let the Lt. know that you skiped orientation due to tight scheduling ..........cause for the next 20 week he is your scheduler.


I went through the 10th......


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

BlackOps";p="57143 said:


> Congrats Jared! Make sure you find Chris V on day one and let him know you are from Leominster................................ :twisted:


I am sure he is very fond of the Leominster Recruits :lol: :t: :alcoholi: .


----------



## Jared (Feb 20, 2005)

Upon graduating the academy we've been offered employement, you know how it goes... I have to ask , who is the Chris V. guy, sounds like a funny story...... 

*Phillips - Leominster*


----------



## Jared (Feb 20, 2005)

I meant to throw this in my last post, but i forgot... The 2/28 Starting date is correct, Monday is the day, and i have heard no talk of pushing the date back... i spoke to Sgt. Ferullo not more than a week ago and he said everything is a go... :evil: _Arrrr_ :evil:

*Phillips*


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

As of today you guys are still a go for Monday...

They're shipping us (the 13th) out to the Framingham MSP for the day so they can have their fun with you all... enjoy!!! and good luck!

Mike


----------



## Jared (Feb 20, 2005)

Hah, oh fabulous, i was kind of hoping you would have distracted them a little bit, but so much for that... I can't Wait :shock:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

You can almost hear Lt. Rufo rubbing his hand together,"AHHHHHHH Fresh meat!" :twisted:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I have to ask , who is the Chris V. guy, sounds like a funny story......


Why don't you ask the day of the GHSB training. :lol: He'll love ya, he's a funny guy!!!


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

If anybosy asks Chris V anything..... I would almost guarantee that the entore class would be writing for about a week. Maybe more.....It happened to us.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Any pointers for the first day?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

So *14th*, 3 days down 97 more to go. Almost done with the first week. You've seen the 13th and in-service walk around like they own the place while you all look like a pit-bull is about to jump out one of our butts and devour you. :lol: 
Does anyone want to share a first week war story?

Over-all it looks like a good class of recruits, very diversified. Keep your heads up, it'll be over before you know it. :wink:


----------

